# calf progression...



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm getting none, every where else is progressing nicely...except my calfs..

Ive read I need to do them a few times a week, so I am, and still bugger all.

Anyone had issues like this or anyone got any ideas for me?

Cheers.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I do the same blast the for about 25reps for 3-4 sets. And I'm slowly getting definition.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i never made progress with my calves .... untill i started doing 'calf pressing'

on the leg press

Only pushing with your tip toes. take heal off the press.

dont do the full range of motion as you would on a leg press... just do the top quater .

hold at the top for 5secs

hold at the bottom of the movment for 3

calf raises dont do a great deal for me ... with these calves are under constant pressure with little pressure being put on knees


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Aaah so higher reps is the way to go, rather than sets of eight heavy??

Roger, I'll implement that.

Cheers.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Uk_mb:2999351 said:


> i never made progress with my calves .... untill i started doing 'calf pressing'
> 
> on the leg press
> 
> ...


Great stuff, I'll put that into practice.

My legs are like a spring board as I play basketball, but, they just don't grow...

Cheers for the advice!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

I find if you do it slow and squeeze and hold at the top then slowly release coupled with high reps is best to develop calves... and calves are one of my best attributes!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I do calfs on the leg press as well, big weight, slow and controlled reps, holding at the top, and stretching at the bottom, 3-4 sets for 20reps, seems to be doing the trick at the minute. It's like murder at the end of each set, intense burn, feels great though!

My calfs are lagging behing my quads and hams so paying particular attention to them to get them to catch up so my lower legs look more in proportion.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

my calfs suck ass!!!!!! i hate them, i squeeze out a good 5 sets of 20 on them tho, and still no progression really.....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I do heavy sets of 8-15 reps, mostly seated raises and My calves are a strong point.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

seated mainly do your soleus, standing do your gastronemius, do you not mix it up? of you keep to seated? and do you use a machine or?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Feelin-Big:2999363 said:


> I find if you do it slow and squeeze and hold at the top then slowly release coupled with high reps is best to develop calves... and calves are one of my best attributes!


Brilliant, thanks... I appreciate that!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Pardoe:2999521 said:


> seated mainly do your soleus, standing do your gastronemius, do you not mix it up? of you keep to seated? and do you use a machine or?


I do standing and seated.

Cheers for the help lads! Very much appreciated


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Pardoe said:


> seated mainly do your soleus, standing do your gastronemius, do you not mix it up? of you keep to seated? and do you use a machine or?


I do seateds every workout and put in standing or toe press calf raises when I see fit. I'm trying to get width on my calves so the soleus is my current priority.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I have the same issue and I've been cooling down after a calf session by doing a10 min walk on the highest incline on the treadmill. I feel this like crazy, and I'm thinking of adding a weighted vest too?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been doing 5 sets of 5 reps on my calves

fml


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lol when you guys do seated, do u sit on a bench with dumbbells on ya knees, or you sit on the smith machine and balance the bar on ya knee ect? trying to find the most comfortable way tbh lol


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

My calves were ****e aswell, there still not amazn but there gettin there. I have tried loads of calf routines off the internet to get them to grow. Whatyou got to remember if your a hard gainer on a certain bodypart, in your case calves you need to do what other hard gainers have done to be succesfull, not someone who gets big calves from just walking round.

Ive tried charles poliquins routine he did for luke sauder, thats good, but the best im still using is Jim Mclellans calf routine. Google them an give them ago, they arent easy routines. If your serious about building your calves there wroth a try.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Tomo.

Just got our of the gym, did shoulders, traps and started off with calves. Doing the Jim Mclellan routine you posted. Jesus Christ, mental!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

One word.

Squat!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> One word.
> 
> Squat!


Not if your doing them right mate, surely you drive through your heels negating the use of the calfs


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> Aaah so higher reps is the way to go, rather than sets of eight heavy??
> 
> Roger, I'll implement that.
> 
> Cheers.


not at all mate

think about it, calves are extremely used to light weight high reps.............. WALKING, jeez we 'train' them every day

shock those fxkers, HEAVY low reps,


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

matt there is defo logic in that....never fort about it that way


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Tomo.
> 
> Just got our of the gym, did shoulders, traps and started off with calves. Doing the Jim Mclellan routine you posted. Jesus Christ, mental!


Haha its a naughty routine.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Flex Lewis does 100 rep sets. His calves aren't bad. :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

3x 20 reps for me seem to be working on barbell calf raises


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

that jim mclellan route was hard, but by the time i finished doing those bouncy reps i couldnt do the negatives properly.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice lads.

I really really appreciate it, got loads to go at now, and I'm in no doubt I can make progress.

Thanks lads, really grateful!


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Flex Lewis does 100 rep sets. His calves aren't bad. :lol:


He's also full of Synthol....


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

calfs are only muscles i try to train twice a week two diff exercises each time normally on first session i go for more reps or supersetting and other day less reps more weight but always all way down to stretch then squeeze at top,you see lot boys at my gym wacking weight on then just doing little movement or bouncing,they wonder why they havent any calfs:whistling:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

alan_wilson said:


> I'm getting none, every where else is progressing nicely...except my calfs..
> 
> Ive read I need to do them a few times a week, so I am, and still bugger all.
> 
> ...


They are only a small muscle mate, when I do calfs I do them once a week which goes like this, light set of 20 reps then a working set on heavy with as many reps as you can then, I do a double impact set which is one full rep then half a rep on light weight I do a triple drop which is light weight 20 reps then drop some more weight on then another 20 reps, if you can still do some more slam some more weight on and do as many reps as you can.

You'll burn them and get the fibers firing in your calfs.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds a killer, ok I'll give it a bash!


----------

